# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين 22 ديسمبر 2019م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادره الاثنين 23 ديسمبر 2019 م 
 .
 .
 -  الاستئنافات تؤيد قرار الإنضباط بحرمان الهلال من جمهوره لثلاث مباريات
 -  نادي القوة الجويه العراقي يطرح مبادرة مشروطة لإنهاء أزمة العقرب
 -  حي الوادي يهزم الأمل بثلاثية ويحرمه من إستعادة صدارة الممتاز
 -  الهلال يسعى لإستعادة توازنه أمام السلاطين
 -  المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته للشرطة بملعب وادي النيل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفتح ملف مواجهة الشرطة علي ملعب وادي النيل ببُري
 .
 .
 استانف فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ تدريباته عقب الراحة السلبية التي  منحها الإطار الفني للاعبين يوم السبت وذلك عقب فراغهم من أداء مباراتهم  امام الاهلي شندي التي انتصر فيها بهدف رمضان عجب وذلك استعدادا للقاء  الشرطة القضارق المحدد لها الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بملعب استاد  الخرطوم واجري الفريق مرانا في الثالثة والنصف من عصر اليوم الأحد باستاد  وادي النيل ببُري تحت إشراف جهازه الفني بقيادة الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة وطاقمه  المعاون وشهد المران مشاركة الرباعي محمد الرشيد وخالد النعسان واحمد ادم  بيبو والسماني الصاوي وتابعه من الخارج الغاني مايكل وعماد الصيني في حين  شارك مهاجم الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن بصورة طبيعية رفقة زملائه فيما غاب عنه  التش بداعي الإصابة وحرص الجهاز الفني بقيادة كيغان من أجل تصحيح الأخطاء  التي صاحبت أداء الفريق امام الاهلي شندي فضلا الي رسم طريقة اللعب التي  ينوي الاعتماد عليها في اللقاء وقد نفذ اللاعبون التدريبات بروح معنوية  عالية مؤكدين رغبتهم في مواصلة سلسلة الانتصارات ببطولة الدوري الممتاز  وعلي الجانب الاخر اخضع مدرب الحراس الكابتن حامد بريمة حراس المرمي الي  تدريبات متنوعة هدف خلالها علي تنمية قدرات الحراس وتجهيزهم علي نحو افضل  ما يكون كما حرص علي تقديم بعض التوجيهات لهم وفي ذات السياق يؤدى الفريق  مرانه الرئيسي علي ذات الملعب عصر غدا الاثنين تأهبا للقاء الشرطة والذي  سيضع خلاله الإطار الفني اللمسات الأخيرة على طريقة اللعب التي ينوي  الاعتماد عليها في اللقاء وإعلان التوليفة التي سيدفع بها في المواجهة













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكمل اتفاقه رسميا مع الرباعي لاعادة قيده
 .
 .
 اكمل  المريخ اتفاقه رسميا مع الرباعي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد والتاج يعقوب  والنعسان بجانب اللاعب التكت لاعادة قيده في الكشوفات ويتوقع حصول اللاعبين  على الدفعة الاولي خلال الساعات المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش يغيب عن تحضيرات المريخ

 المريخ يعاود الاستعداد لمباريات الدوري الممتاز في غياب لاعبه المميز محمد حامد التش.
 .
 .
 بدأ المريخ الخرطوم التحضيرات لمباراته المرتقبة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  أمام الشرطة القضارف والمقرّر لها الأربعاء القادم ضمن المرحلة قبل الأخيرة  من الدورة الأولى.

 وشارك في  التدريب الذي أداه المريخ اليوم”الأحد” كلٍ من محمد الرشيد، خالد النعسان،  أحمد آدم، السماني الصاوي، وفي المقابل غاب كلٍ من محمد حامد التش بسبب  الإصابة.
 ولم يشارك كلاً من الغاني مايكل وعماد الصيني وتابعا المران من الخارج.
 وكان مهاجم الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن قد واصل تمارينه مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية بعد عودته من قطر مؤخرًا.
  وينتظر أنّ يخوض”الأحمر” تدريبًا ”الأثنين” هو الرئيس لمباراة الشرطة  القضارف الأربعاء المقبل، يتوقّع أنّ ينضم إليه كلٍ من مايكل والصيني والتش
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساعتان · 

المريخ يستعد بقوة للشرطة القضارف بمشاركة الغربال
 .
 .
 اكمل المريخ اعداده لمباراة الجولة قبل الاخيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  حيث خاض حصة فنية وبدنية قوية تحت قيادة المدرب جمال ابوعنجة وشارك فيها  اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير بالغربال والذي يخضع لتدريبات خاصة وقوية  للوصول لفورمة الاعداد البدني المميز








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي القوة الجويّة العراقي يطرح مبادرة مشروطة لإنهاء أزمة بكري عبد القادر
 .
 .
 أفادت تقارير  أنّ نادي القوة الجويّة العراقي يتمسّك باستلام كافة الحقوق  المالية التي سلّمها إلى نادي المريخ السوداني لفسخ عقد اللاعب بكري عبد  القادر، طارحًا مبادرة مشروطة لإنهاء الأزمة بشكلٍ نهائي.

  وفي سبتمبر الماضي، وقّع بكري عبد القادر عقدًا مع نادي القوة الجويّة  العراقي لعامٍ عن طريق الإعارة بعد تجديد تعاقده مع ناديه المريخ السوداني  في صفقة بلغت”140â€³ ألف دولار.
 ونصّ الاتفاق على منح بكري عبد القادر  مبلغ وقدره”100â€³ ألف دولار”70â€³ ألف دولار من النادي العراقي و”30â€³ ألف  دولار من نادي المريخ، فيما سينال ناديه”40â€³ ألف دولار.
 وتسبّب عدم  الإيفاء المالي من قبل النادي العراقي في عودة بكري عبد القادر إلى  الخرطوم، ورفض عودته مشترطًا استلام مستحقاته المالية البالغة”70â€³ ألف  دولار وفق الاتفاق مقسّمة على مقدم عقد ورواتب.
 وفي الوقت الذي أعلن  فيه النادي العراقي عن عدم فسخ التعاقد ، أشارت مصادر مقرّبة من اللاعب  بكري عبد القادر إلى أنّه يرفض العودة دون استلام أمواله المتأخرة التي  ينصّ عليها العقد.
 وقالت مصادر إنّ نادي القوة الجوية العراقي يواجه  ضغوطاتٍ بشأن اللاعب بكري عبد القادر، متمثّلة في ضرورة استرداد حقوق  النادي المالية من قبل المريخ السوداني لإنهاء الأزمة.
 ولم يشارك اللاعب الشهير بـ”المدينة” مع نادي القوة الجوية العراقي في أيّ مباراةٍ تنافسية منذ توقيعه الاتفاق في سبتمبر الماضي.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجب الرقم الصعب يحرز الهدف رقم 70 مع المريخ
 .
 .
 بهدفه الذي ناله في مرمى الأهلي شندي أمس الأول وصل رمضان عجب إلى (4)  أهداف في روليت الهدافين ليتفوق على زملائه بالفريق ويقترب من متصدري  اللائحة، عجب نال خامس أهدافه في مرمى الأهلي شندي ولعب دور المنقذ كعادته  في السنوات الأخيرة ووصل النجم الكبير إلى 70 هدفا في مختلف المسابقات ،  وهو رقم كبير للغاية للاعب يشارك في خط الوسط ويتجول في خانات الملعب  المختلفة محور الإرتكاز ، الوسط المهاجم والظهير الأيمن أو الأيسر ،ليكون  الهداف الأول في الجيل الحالي على الرغم من تعدد الوظائف التي يشارك فيها.
 النجم الدولي يعد اللاعب الأكثر تأثيراً في الوقت الحالي وحمل على عاتقه  عبء قيادة فريقه للانتصارات ويدين له أبناء القلعة الحمراء بصدارة الترتيب  رفقة صلاح نمر.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريمونتادا لحي الوادي تقضي على الأمل وتعزز صدارة المريخ للممتاز
 .
 .
 حقق فريق حي الوادي فوزا غاليا على الأمل العطبراوي بثلاثة أهداف لهدف  كانت عبارة عن ريمونتادا مثيرة قلبت بها فرقة نيالا تقدم الأمل بهدف بهاء  الدين حسين في الشوط الأول وفي الشوط الثاني ينتفص الأمل ويعادل حقار  للوادي في ق 72 وفي الدقيقة 82 استطاعت راسية أحمد عبد الرحمن أن تحرز هدف  ثاني لحي الوادي ولم تمض ثلاثة دقائق حتى عزز علي عبد الله فوز الوادي بهدف  ثالث قضى على طموحات الأمل ويعزز صدارة المريخ للدوري الممتاز برصيد 32  بينما توقف رصيد الأمل عند 30 نقطة ورفع الوادي رصيده الى 19 نقطة قافزا من  المركز العاشر الى المركز السابع..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري الممتاز: الوادي نيالا يقلب الطاولة ويحرم الأمل الصدارة
 قطار الأمل عطبرة المنطلق نحو الصدارة يتوقف بالخسارة في نيالا.
 .
 .
 أوقف حي الوادي نيالا سلسلة انتصارات الأمل عطبرة بعدما أسقطه بثلاثة  أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الأحد” في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز.

 وكان الأمل عطبرة قد بكّر  بالهدف الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب بهاء الدين حسين، قبل أنّ يقلب الوادي نيالا  النتيجة في الشوط الثاني ويسجّل ثلاثة أهداف، سجّلها محمد حقار، علي  الإخلاص، وأيمن عبد الرحمن.
 وكان الأمل عطبرة قريبًا من اعتلاء  الصدارة مجدّدًا بعدما وصل إلى النقطة الـ”30â€³، ليتجمّد في ذات النقاط  ويحتّل المركز الثاني في المنافسة، فيما وصل الوادي نيالا إلى النقطة  الـ”19â€³، ويقفز للمركز الثامن.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي الخرطوم يصطاد الاهلي مروي في الممتاز
 .
 .
 نجح فريق  الأهلي الخرطوم، في الحصول على 3 نقاط مهمة، بالفوز في الوقت القاتل على  الأهلي مروي، في المباراة التي جرت على ستاد حليم شداد مساء امس الأحد،  ضمن الأسبوع 17 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني.

 أحرز البديل محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة، الهدف الوحيد في المباراة للأهلي الخرطوم، بضربة رأسية.
 بهذا الفوز رفع الأهلي الخرطوم رصيده إلى 19 نقطة وتجمد رصيد مروي عند 13 نقطة.
  وكان الأهلي مروي الأقرب للفوز، قبل أن يهدر فرصتين محققتين في الدقيقتين  44 و45+1، الأولى من كرة سددها رمضان كابو من ركلة حرة ثابتة، حولها الحارس  منير الدمازين ببراعة إلى ركلة زاوية، والثانية عندما كاد قلب دفاع الأهلي  مرتضى عبد الله أن يحرز هدفا عكسيا في مرماه.
 وفي الشوط الثاني طرد  حكم المباراة كلا من قلب دفاع الأهلي مروي عصام ربا، ولاعب محور الأهلي  الخرطوم إبراهيم جعفر، وأكمل الفريقان المباراة ناقصين لأكثر من 25 دقيقة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يستضيف المريخ الفاشر في أول اختبار لصدقي
 .
 .
 يستضيف الهلال مساء الإثنين في ملعبه "الجوهرة الزرقاء" بمدينة أم درمان، المريخ الفاشر، ضمن الأسبوع 17 لمسابقة الدوري.

 وهذه المباراة هي الأخيرة للفريق قبل سفره فجر الأربعاء المقبل لملاقاة النجم الساحلي، بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، الأسبوع المقبل.
  مباراة الهلال ضد ضيفه المريخ الفاشر، سوف تكون أول اختبار رسمي للمدير  الفني الجديد، المصري حمادة صدقي، الذي تعاقد معه الهلال الأسبوع الماضي.
  وتقع على عاتق صدقي، عدة مهام يتوجب عليه أن يطبقها بشكل خلال المباراة،  أولها البداية الصحيحة له كمدرب سيشرف على الفريق لأول مرة، وذلك بتحقيق  الفوز، وثانيا محو آثار التعادل الذي خرج به الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني في  الجولة السابقة.
 وأما العبء الذي يجب أن يجتهد فيه حمادة صدقي في  مباراته الرسمية الأولى له مع الهلال، هو ترك بصمته الفنية، بتطبيق منهجه  الذي سخوض به مباراته أمام النجم الساحلي، ويحدث له ذلك في مباراة رسمية  مطالب فيها بتحقيق الفوز فقط، ما يدخله في الحذر من المغامرة بتجريب طريقة  لعب جديدة، أمام منافس شرس بحجم ووزن المريخ الفاشر.
 يواجه صدقي  تحديا من نوع آخر، لم يحدث في تاريخ الهلال طوال تاريخه، وهو خوض الفريق  الأزرق مباراته غدا بدون جمهور، تنفيذا لعقوبة لجنة الانضباط، بسبب سلوك  الجماهير خلال مباراة القمة الشهر الماضي، وقد رفضت لجنة الاستئنافات،  الالتماس الذي تقدم به النادي لرفع قرار الحرمان.
 وفي حال تحقيقه الفوز فإن حمادة صدقي سيقفز بالهلال، للترتيب الثاني، رافعا غلته من النقاط إلى 32.
  المريخ الفاشر الذي أظهر هذا الموسم قوة فنية كبيرة، فإنه استعصى على  الهلال بأم درمان في الموسم الماضي، ويحتل الفريق الترتيب الخامس برصيد 24  نقطة، ومن شأن الفوز أن يقفز به للمركز الرابع الذي يحتله حي العرب الآن  ب27 نقطة، وستكون الأهداف الصافية في مصلحة الفاشر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيدان يحدد أهدافه مع الهلال الاُبَيِّض
 .
 .
 حدد المغربي  خالد هيدان المدير الفني الجديد لفريق الهلال الأبيض، أهدافه بوضوح، عقب  تحقيق أول انتصاراته يوم السبت، على حساب الشرطة القضارف.

  وقال هيدان الذي تولى المهمة نهاية الأسبوع الماضي: "لدي هدفان مع الهلال  الأبيض، الأول على المدى القريب وهو جمع أكبر عدد من النقاط، والتمثيل  الأفريقي".
 وتابع: "أما الهدف البعيد فهو صناعة فريق تنافسي محليا وأفريقيا، يتميز بأسلوب وشخصية البطل الباحث عن الألقاب".
 وأكمل المدرب المغربي: "ينتظرني تحدٍ كبير جدا، وهو تأهيل الهلال الأبيض ليلعب بأسلوب جديد وشخصية مختلفة".
  يذكر أن الهلال الأبيض كان قد فاز على الشرطة القضارف السبت (3/1)، ورفع  رصيده إلى 20 نقطة، وضعته ضمن أصحاب المراكز الستة الأولى بجدول ترتيب  الدوري السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد كمال يوضح برنامج إعداد منتخب الناشئين
 .
 .
 قال الكابتن  حمد كمال المدير الفني لمنتخب الناشئين السوداني – تحت 17 سنة – إن  البرنامج الموضوع يمضي على قدم ساق، مبيناً انه اختار من خلال رحلة نهر  النيل والبحر الأحمر عدد (23) لاعب، قبل ان يعود إلى الخرطوم وتخوض كلية  العاصمة مباراة تحضيرية صباح الجمعة 20 ديسمبر، ضد فريق الشبية أحد اندية  الدرجة الثالثة في بحري، وفازوا عليه بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف، وألتقوا  منتخب الجالية الليبية صباح السبت 21 ديسمبر، في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم،  وخسروا بهدفين مقابل هدف، وسيواجهوا ذات  المنتخب يوم السبت المقبل، ويوم الجمعة سيؤدي المنتخب يوم الجمعة المقبل  الموافق 27 ديسمبر مراناً عند الساعة السابعة صباحاً في أكاديمية تقانة كرة  القدم بالخرطوم2..

 الكابتن  حمد كمال أوضح ان لاعبو الولايات سينضموا إلى التدريبات مطلع يناير المقبل،  وستكون هناك جولة ولائية إلى النيل الأزرق، وكل ذلك في إطار استكشاف مواهب  جديدة، تضاف إلى كلية المنتخب الذي يستعد للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافا  المقامة في رواندا، وتصفيات امم افريقيا بذات الدولة من زوون سيكافا..  وأشار حمد كمال إلى ان البرنامج التحضيري يشهد خوض مباريات ودية، ومعسكرات  داخلية وخارجية بعد المصادقة عليها من جانب لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يتسلم معدات التحكيم للدوليين من الفيفا
 .
 .
 تسلم  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم معدات التحكيم للدوليين في السودان من جانب  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)، وأوضح الدكتور حسن أبوجبل ان المعدات تم  تسليمها بالكامل إلى لجنة الحكام في الاتحاد السوداني للكرة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ختام ورشة التسجيل الالكتروني
 .
 .
 اختتمت يوم الاحد 22  ديسمبر 2019م، ورشة التسجيل الالكتروني ونظام مطابقة البيانات (TMS)،  بمشاركة فاعلة من أندية الدرجة الممتازة والوسيط، وذلك في استكمال التأهيل  اللازم في المضي قدماً لمواصلة برامج التطوير فيما يلي التسجيل الالكتروني  الذي تم تطبيقه في ثلاث مواسم انتقالات سابقة، ودرج الاتحاد قبل كل موسم  تسجيلات على إقامة ذات الورشة بمشاركة المختصين في ملف القيد الالكتروني من  جانب الاندية، وبعض موظفي الاتحاد..

  من جانبه أوضح المهندس سامي جديد ان برنامج مطابقة البيانات الالكتروني  (TMS)، شهد تحديث جديد يرتقي إلى (9.2) للقُصّر؛ حيث سيتم إدراج اللاعبين  القُصر – تحت (18) سنة –  بعد إستيفاء الشروط اللازمة، متمنياً ان تكون  الفائدة قد وجدت من خلال الورشة ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الاستئناف تجتمع  برئاسة مولانا عبدالعزيز وترفض ثلاث شكاوى
 .
  .

  عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً  عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الاحد 22 ديسمبر 2019م، برئاسة مولانا عبدالعزيز  سيد أحمد، ونظرت في ثلاث استئنافات رفضت جميعها، واتت على النحو التالي:
  قبول استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ضد قرار لجنة الانضباط القاضي بمعاقبة  الهلال باللعب بدون جمهور ثلاث مباريات والغرامة مبلغ مائة الف جنيه سوداني  وتحميله الخسائر التي لحقت باستاد الخرطوم؛ قبول الاستئناف شكلاً ورفضه  موضوعاً، وتأييد قرار لجنة الانضباط، وذلك بعد ان اطلعت اللجنة على تقرير  الحكم  مراقب المباراة والجهات الامنية التي اكدت جميعها ان جمهور الهلال  هو  المتسبب في الاحداث التي صاحبت المباراة المعنية، كما ان اللجنة قد رأت  ان العقوبات مناسبة للافعال التي صدرت من جمهور الهلال في تلك المباراة،  وان مثل هذا السلوك يتطلب مقابلته بالشدة حتى لايحدث ما لايحمد عقباه؛  خاصةً وان مثل هذا السلوك اصبح ظاهرة من شأنها ان تهدد مسيرة كرة القدم في  السودان، ويمكن ان تضر بالاندية نفسها وقد تحرمها فترات طويلة من اللعب في  ملاعبها بعقوبات داخلية وخارجية، واشارت اللجنة إلى ان لجنة الانضباط لها  الحق في انزال عقوبة اللعب بدون جمهور لأكثر من مباراة، وقالت صحيح ان  المادة (10) فقرة (2)  تنص على توقيع عقوبة  اللعب بدون جمهور لمباراة  واحدة؛  إلا ان المادة (38) من لائحة الانضباط نفسها اعطت لجنة الانضباط  الحق في اصدار عقوبة الحرمان لأكثر من مباراة ،وعدم إيراد المادة هذه  لايؤثر على سلامة العقوبة، اما الغرامة المادة المعنية حددت  الحد الادنى  بمبلغ خمس الف جنيه، وليس خمسين ألف كما ورد في استئناف الهلال الخرطوم،  ولم تُحدد المادة حد اقصى للغرامة  وبالتالي من حق اللجنة ان تحكم بأي مبلغ  يزيد عن الخمسه الف جنيه، و يصبح الامر مرتبط بتقدير اللجنة وفقاً للوقائع   والملابسات والواقع يجعلنا نتفق مع لجنة الانضباط في العقوبة وقبل ذلك في  الادانة؛ وعليه يُقبل الاستئناف شكلاً ويرفض الاستئناف موضوعاً، مع تأييد  قرار لجنة الانضباط..
 وحول طلب المراجعة المقدم من نادي الفلاح  عطبرة تم قبوله شكلاً ورفضه موضوعاً؛ حيث ان الشطب السابق للاستئناف جاء   لتأييد قرار لجنة المسابقات التي شطبت الشكوى شكلاً، أما التعميم الذي  ارفقه النادي لا يضيف جديد يؤثر ىقرار اللجنة السابق؛ إذ أن اللجنة قد  اوردت نص المادة (6) فقرة (9) افتراض منها، إذا قبلت الاستئناف شكلاً، وهذا  لم يحدث، وطالما ان طلب المراجعة لم يتحدث عن السبب الاساسي لشطب  الاستئناف فلا مجال للتدخل مرة اخرى..
 اللجنة ايضاً رفضت استئناف  نادي الهلال المناقل شكلاً، لعدم وجود قرار صادر من لجنة المسابقات، مرفق  مع الاستئناف وقد وجد جدول مرفق لبرمجة مباريات كأس السودان، واللائحة  المُشار إليها اعطت لجنة المسابقات الحق المطلق في اصدار البرمجة والغائها  وتعديلها  وقرارها غير قابل للاستئناف؛ وهي الوحيدة التي يمكن ان  تراجع  قرارها في البرمجة، وكان على المستأنف ان رأي ظلماً في البرمجة ان يقدم  اعتراضاً موضوعياً للجنة نفسها لتنظر فيه، وعليه تم رفض الاستئناف شكلاً..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الاستئنافات تؤييد قرار لجنة الانضباط بحرمان الهلال من جمهور
 .
 .
 عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً  عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الاحد 22 ديسمبر 2019م، برئاسة مولانا عبدالعزيز  سيد أحمد، ونظرت في ثلاث استئنافات رفضت جميعها، واتت على النحو التالي:

  قبول استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ضد قرار لجنة الانضباط القاضي بمعاقبة  الهلال باللعب بدون جمهور ثلاث مباريات والغرامة مبلغ مائة الف جنيه سوداني  وتحميله الخسائر التي لحقت باستاد الخرطوم؛ قبول الاستئناف شكلاً ورفضه  موضوعاً، وتأييد قرار لجنة الانضباط، وذلك بعد ان اطلعت اللجنة على تقرير  الحكم**مراقب المباراة والجهات الامنية التي اكدت جميعها ان جمهور الهلال  هو**المتسبب في الاحداث التي صاحبت المباراة المعنية، كما ان اللجنة قد رأت  ان العقوبات مناسبة للافعال التي صدرت من جمهور الهلال في تلك المباراة،  وان مثل هذا السلوك يتطلب مقابلته بالشدة حتى لايحدث ما لايحمد عقباه؛  خاصةً وان مثل هذا السلوك اصبح ظاهرة من شأنها ان تهدد مسيرة كرة القدم في  السودان، ويمكن ان تضر بالاندية نفسها وقد تحرمها فترات طويلة من اللعب في  ملاعبها بعقوبات داخلية وخارجية، واشارت اللجنة إلى ان لجنة الانضباط لها  الحق في انزال عقوبة اللعب بدون جمهور لأكثر من مباراة، وقالت صحيح ان  المادة (10) فقرة (2)**تنص على توقيع عقوبة**اللعب بدون جمهور لمباراة  واحدة؛**إلا ان المادة (38) من لائحة الانضباط نفسها اعطت لجنة الانضباط  الحق في اصدار عقوبة الحرمان لأكثر من مباراة ،وعدم إيراد المادة هذه  لايؤثر على سلامة العقوبة، اما الغرامة المادة المعنية حددت**الحد الادنى  بمبلغ خمس الف جنيه، وليس خمسين ألف كما ورد في استئناف الهلال الخرطوم،  ولم تُحدد المادة حد اقصى للغرامة**وبالتالي من حق اللجنة ان تحكم بأي مبلغ  يزيد عن الخمسه الف جنيه، و يصبح الامر مرتبط بتقدير اللجنة وفقاً  للوقائع**والملابسات والواقع يجعلنا نتفق مع لجنة الانضباط في العقوبة وقبل  ذلك في الادانة؛ وعليه يُقبل الاستئناف شكلاً




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يجتمع لإجازة الميزانية التقديرية للعام 2020م
 .
 .
 يعقد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعه الدوري رقم (15)،  عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من نهار الاثنين الموافق 23 ديسمبر 2019م في قاعة  الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمكاتب الاتحاد في الخرطوم2، وذلك برئاسة  البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس الإدارة، وبحضور النواب  والأعضاء، وأوضح الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد ان الأجندة  المدرجة على طاولة الاجتماع، أبرزها إجازة محضر الاجتماع السابق، وتقارير  اللجان وإعادة النظر في تكوينها وتقييمها  حسب الأداء، زائداً تقييم مشاركات المنتخبات الوطنية والمسابقات، علاوةً  على إجازة اللوائح الداخلية المتبقية، ومن ثم مراجعة الميزانية وحسابات  العام 2019م لتقفيل الميزانيات وإزالة العُهد، وإجازة الميزانية التقديرية  للعام 2020م، وكذلك ينظر المجلس في ملف البث التلفزيوني، والرعاية، ووبرامج  التطوير، والنظر أيضاً في المذكرات المقدمة لمجلس الإدارة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الصحافة يوقف صحيفة الهلال
 .
 .
 أصدر الأمين العام لمجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات قرارا بإيقاف صحيفة “الهلال”  بشكل مؤقت إلى حين البت في الشكوى المقدمة من عضو الجمعية العمومية لنادي  الهلال “ايهاب حجازي” . حيث تسلمت إدارة الصحيفة نسخة من القرار الذي تحصلت  عليه “المشاهد” بجانب محامي الشاكي الأستاذ “محمد هاشم”.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجمع الهلاليين يعلن عن كسبه قضية ضد صدور صحيفة الهلال ويعلن ايقافها
 .
 .
 اعلن تجمع الهلاليين عبر صفحته بالفيسبوك عن كسبه لقضية رفعها ضد صدور  صحيفة الهلال والتي صدرت قبل ثلاثة اسابيع من الآن ويجدر ذكره ان صحيفة  الهلال يقودها فنيا الاستاذ امير عبد الماجد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ ضيفا" ثقيلا" علي شباب الجريف

  في مباراته التاسعه من دوري الشباب وفي مرحله الإياب يحل شباب المريخ ضيفا  علي شباب نادي الجريف عصر اليوم الإثنين علي ملعب الجريف ويدخل شباب  المريخ المباراه بحثا" عن تأمين الصداره وللانتصار التاسع تواليا"  والمحافظه علي سجلهم خاليا من الهزائم والتعادلات فيما يدخل شباب الجريف  المباراه وفي رصيده سبع نقاط ويسعي جاهدا" للانتصار لتحسين موقفه في جدول  المنافسه 
 بطاقه المباراه
 شباب الجريف  شباب المريخ 
 الساعه 3:15 عصرا"
 الإثنين 23/12/2019
 ملعب الجريف 
 â—¼ï¸ڈموقف الفريقين
 شباب المريخ   24 نقطه من 8 مباريات 
 شباب الجريف  7 نقاط   من 8 مباريات










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
  علم الدين هاشم
  هل يصمد المريخ ؟

 نجح فريق حي  الوادي نيالا في تعطيل مسيرة الامل نحو الصدارة بعد الفوز عليه بثلاثية في  اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما مساء امس باستاد نيالا ولاشك ان النتيجة تصب في  مصلحة المريخ وتعزز من حظوظه في المحافظة علي صدارة الدوري مع اقتراب  الزعيم من ختام الدور الاول بعدما استرد مقعد الصدارة من فريق الامل عقب  الفوز الاخير علي اهلي شندي والذي كان خير تعويض علي الهزيمة القاسية التي  تعرض لها المريخ امام الامل باستاد عطبرة ولكن يبقي السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه  ،، هل سيصمد المريخ في مباراتيه الاخيرتين ضد الشرطه وهلال الابيض ؟
 كل الظروف التي تحيط بفريق المريخ حاليا تجعل من الصعب علي اي متابع  لمباريات الزعيم التنبوء بماسيحدث للفريق في المباراتين المذكورتين بسبب  النقص الذي يعاني منه المريخ نتيجة لشبح الاصابات الذي بات يطارد ابرز نجوم  الفريق نتيجة لتعرضهم لعنف مضاعف وسط تساهل وتجاهل من حكام المباريات  ويكفي مثالا ودليلا علي ذلك ماحدث لجوهرة المريخ التش الذي اجبر علي الخروج  من الملعب من الشوط الاول بعد تعرضه لعنف مضاعف وخشونة زائدة من لاعب  الامل ياسر فوله في اللقاء الذي جمع بين الفريقين باستاد عطبرة وهي ليست  المرة الاولي التي يجد فيها التش انه مستهدف ومطارد من خصومه داخل الملعب  دون ان يجد الحماية القانونية من حكام عامر عثمان ،، والتش ليس وحده الغائب  عن التشكيلة الحمراء فهناك اخرين من زملائه لازالوا في كشف المصابين  ابرزهم احمد ادم بيبو والسماني الصاوي اللذان يتوقع عودتهما للملاعب  الاسبوع القادم ،، وكان المدرب جمال ابوعنجة قد اضطر للاستعانة بستة لاعبين  من فريق الشباب لاكمال القائمة التي حقق بها الفوز علي اهلي شندي !
  مانود التاكيد عليه ان مسار التنافس في الدوري الممتاز يصب الان في مصلحة  المريخ بعد سقوط الامل امام حي الوادي في نيالا مساء امس وكذلك تذبذب مستوي  ونتائج الهلال الذي كان قد خسر تقطتين ثمينتين بالتعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني  اول امس ،، فهل سيكون المريخ قادرا علي الاستفادة من هذه النتائج ؟
 **  عدلت لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام عن موقفها السابق وايدت قرار لجنة  الانضباط بحرمان  الهلال من جماهيره في ثلاث مباريات وتغريمه مبلغ مالي  يساوي تكلفة اصلاح السياج الداخلي باستاد الخرطوم والطريف في الامر ان لجنة  ذكرت في حيثيات قرارها بانها اعتمدت علي تقارير الحكم والمراقب والامن بأن  جماهير الهلال هي التي تسببت في الشغب !!
 هل كان لديكم اي شك بان جماهير الهلال بريئة من اثارة الشغب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية

 عبدالله ابو وائل
 ما بين الزعيم والدفاع واللون الأصفر !!
  [يؤدي المريخ مرانه الرئيس استعداداً لمواجهة الشرطة القضارف، يوم بعد غدٍ  الأربعاء في أهم مباريات الزعيم ببطولة الدوري الممتاز، بعد استعادته  للصدارة عقب الفوز الذي حققه على الأهلي شندي بهدف النجم “رمضان عجب”.
  [مباراة الأربعاء لا تقل أهمية عن المواجهات التي خاضها الزعيم سيما وأن  مواصلة ثورة الانتصارات مطلب لن يتنازل جمهور الصفوة عنه حتى يتوج الأحمر  ببطولة الحُرية.
 [نعلم مدى الصعوبات التي يمر بها الفريق وندرك حجم  المعاناة بالنسبة للجهاز الفني بقيادة المقاتل “أبوعنجة” لكن ثقتنا في نجوم  الفرقة الحمراء تجعلنا نثق في الأداء بروح العزيمة والإصرار من أجل تأمين  الصدارة.
 [فريق الشرطة الذي كان يمر بظروف عدم الاستقرار الفني لن يكون  الصيد السهل للزعيم وسيعمل على الظفر بنقاط المواجهة حتى يعيد الاتزان  لصفوفه.
 [مطلوب من لاعبي المريخ تقدير المسؤولية من خلال أداء قوي  وبطولي لا يعرف الاستسلام ولا الاستكانة، ونأمل أن يختار “أبو عنجة”  توليفته الأساسية من أفضل العناصر المتاحة إليه حتى يذهب بفريقه في سكة  الانتصارات.
 [مطلوب من جمهور الصفوة عدم الانفضاض من حول الفريق ونأمل  أن نرى تشجيعاً مختلفاً يحيل المدرجات إلى بركان من الغضب بالتشجيع الداوي  والمتواصل منذ انطلاقة المباراة وحتى إعلان الحكم لنهايتها.
 [تكامل  الأدوار بين اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ومجلس الإدارة والجمهور سيقود لتحقيق  انتصار يفرح جمهور الصفوة ويصيب الأعداء بداء السُكري وضغط الدم.
 [المريخ عالم جميل من المتعة والإثارة فلا تحرموا جمهور الصفوة من الاستمتاع بتلك الأشياء!
 مشهد أول
 [استمتعنا بنهائي كرة القدم لدوري السيدات في نسخته الأولى عصر (السبت)  الماضي، بين فريقي الدفاع والتحدي بمشاهدتنا لكرة قدم حقيقية اتسمت بالندية  والإثارة.
 [استحق الدفاع لقب البطولة نتيجة إصرار لاعباته وحرصهن على  الوصول لشباك التحدي وقد كان لهن ما أردن حينما نجحت المتألقة “ألهام  بلتون” في تسجيل الهدف الوحيد بعد مرور نصف ساعة من شوط اللعب الأول.
 [التحية لمجلس إدارة الدفاع الخرطوم وللجهاز الفني وللاعبات اللائي ضربن مثلاً رائعاً في حُب الشعار وكان لهن ما أردن.
 [برااااااااااااافو الدفاع.
 مشهد أخير
 [الحديث عن فريق الدفاع بحاجة لمجلدات من واقع الترتيب والتنظيم والإدارة والموهبة والتميز وكل ما هو جميل!
 [يكفي الدفاع فخراً ظهوره بالشعار الأصفر الذي منح اللاعبات جمالاً على جمالهن وكان من الطبيعي أن يتلألأن ويتوجن بالذهب.
 [ما بين الزعيم والدفاع واللون الأصفر!!
 [دفاع لا تكلمني!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * ريال مدريد يعجز أمام بيلباو ويهدي برشلونة لقب الشتاء
 * انتصار صعب لأتلتيكو مدريد على بيتيس
 * لاتسيو يصعق يوفنتوس بثلاثية ويتوج بالسوبر
 * تشيلسي يقهر توتنهام في معركة التلميذ والأستاذ
 * سقوط مدو لمانشستر يونايتد أمام متذيل الدوري
 * أتالانتا يذل ميلان ويسحقه بخماسية نظيفة
 * نابولي ينتزع فوزا قاتلا من ساسولو بالنيران الصديقة
 * بولونيا يهزم ليتشي.. وبارما يخطف تعادلا قاتلا أمام بريشيا
 * رسميًا.. يوفانوفيتش مدربًا لمنتخب الإمارات
 * مورينيو يعترف بتفوق تشيلسي ويسخر من روديجر
 * بيانيتش بعد خسارة السوبر: علينا العودة للتتويج بالتشامبيونزليج
 * كورتوا: أحيانًا لا تريد الكرة دخول الشباك
 * إنزاجي: الفوز على يوفنتوس مرتين يبدو كالسحر
 * سيميوني: التفاصيل الصغيرة صنعت الفارق أمام ريال بيتيس
 * سولسكاير: افتقدنا الإصرار أمام واتفورد
 * تمثال إبراهيموفيتش في مالمو يتعرض للتخريب مجددا
 * ديبالا ينفرد بصدارة هدافى السوبر الإيطالى عبر التاريخ
 * هندرسون ينضم لنجوم جراند سلام بعد فوزه بكأس العالم للأندية مع ليفربول
 * زيدان بعد التعثر أمام بيلباو: لا نحتاج كريستيانو رونالدو.. ولن نتعاقد مع مهاجمين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

 * الهلال (-- : --) مريخ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————
 ◄ البطولة الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23 :
 * بلاكبيرن روفرز (-- : --) ويجان أثليتيك الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————
 ◄ كأس الاندية العربية 🌍 - ربع النهائي :

 * الشباب - السعودية (-- : --) الشرطة - العراق الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : أبوظبي الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :

 * المقولون العرب (-- : --) الاسماعيلي  الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * الاهلي  (-- : --) الاتحاد السكندري الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * حي الوادي نيالا (3 : 1) الامل عطبرة
 * أهلي الخرطوم (1 : 0) الاهلي مروي
——————————————
 ◄ كأس السوبر الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - السعودية :
 * يوفنتوس (1 : 3) لاتسيو
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * واتفورد (2 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
 * توتنهام (0 : 2) تشيلسي
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * ليجانيس (2 : 0) إسبانيول
 * أوساسونا (3 : 4) ريال سوسييداد
 * ريال بيتيس (1 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد
 * ليفانتي (3 : 1) سيلتا فيغو
 * ريال مدريد (0 : 0) أتلتيك بيلباو
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * أتلانتا (5 : 0) ميلان
 * ليتشي (2 : 3) بولونيا
 * بارما (1 : 1) بريشيا
 * ساسولو (1 : 2) نابولي

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * فورتونا دوسلدورف (2 : 1) يونيون برلين
 * بادربورن (2 : 1) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغم انتصار الفرسان على ملوك الشمال الحزن هو العنوان :
 خاص ديربي سيورت - الخرطوم

  انتصر الاهلي الخرطوم على ضيفه الاهلي مروي بهدف عنكبة في اخر دقائق  المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم ليرتفع برصيده الى 19 نقطة  ورغما عن الانتصار الا ان الحزن غطى على فرحة الانتصار بعد ان تلقى النادي  الاهلي الخرطوم خبرا فاجعا ومحزنا مع صافرة نهاية اللقاء في رحيل طبيب  الفريق السابق احمد ابراهيم ابوكدوك بعد علة مرضية لم تمهله كثيرا على  اثرها صعدت روحه الى السماء ودموع الاحزان والعزاء حلت محل الفرح .
 صحيفة ديربي سبورت تشاطر نادي الاهلي الخرطوم الاحزان ويقدم التعازي لادارة وجهاز فني ولاعبي  الفرسان في هذا الفقد الجلل .
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أباذر شريف يشيد بأداء نجوم الشباب

   بعد أن حقق نتائج لافتة في دوري الشباب وتمكن من الفوز في جميع مبارياته  وسجل بداية نموذجية امتدح أباذر شريف مدرب شباب المريخ المجهود الكبير  للاعبين والقائمين علي أمر الفريق مبينا أن الشباب قدموا مستويات جيدة ،  لافتا لمشاركة بعضهم مع الفريق الأول من خلال الفرص التي اتيحت لهم بغياب  عدد من اللاعبين في الفترة الماضية مبينا أن ضغط المباريات وظروف الفريق لم  تمكن المدرب جمال أبوعنجة من تجهيزهم ونبه إلي أن حرص المدرب المميز علي  إشراك الشباب مشيرا إلي أن أبوعنجة يقدم عملا مميزا للغاية ليس غريب عليه.
  وسجل أباذر إشادة بالجماهير علي دعمها للشباب مبينا أن مجموعة منهم دعموا  صانع الألعاب الشاب في مباراة الأهلي شندي وطالبو بشراكه مبينا أنه لاعب  مميز للغاية وسيجد فرصت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*افضل لاعب سوداني  للعام 2019  ؟ 
 التصويت سيستمر حتي الساعه ال20:00يوم الثلاثاء 24 ديسمبر  وسنعلن عن افضل لاعب يوم 25 ديسمبر
 التصويت سيكون عن طريق الايموشن وسنضع اسماء الاعبين في التعليقات ايضا اضع لايك علي اسم الاعب  
 نتمني مشاركة الجميع 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لهلال يستقبل بملعبه مريخ الفاشر ضمن الجوله الخامسه عشر من بطولة الدوري  السوداني الممتاز قبل السفر إلي العاصمه التونسيه (تونس) لمواجهة النجم  الساحلي يوم السبت القادم لحساب الجوله الثالثه من مجموعات دوري ابطال  افريقيا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا لاتسيو يتوج #بلقب_كأس_السوبر الايطالي بفوزه علي يوفنتوس بثلاثه اهداف  لهدف  في ملعب جامعة الامام سعود بالرياض 
 وكان لاتسيو  حقق الفوز ايضا علي يوفنتوس في الدوري قبل اسبوعين 
 لاتسيو (3)يوفنتوس (1)
#زول_سبورت

لاتسيو يصعق يوفنتوس بثلاثية ويتوج بالسوبر22 ديسمبر 2019
كووورة


شاركغرّدارسل


لاعبو لاتسيو
توج لاتسيو بلقب السوبر الإيطالي، عقب فوزه على يوفنتوس (3-1)، اليوم الأحد، على ملعب جامعة الملك سعود، في العاصمة السعودية الرياض.

وأحرز  أهداف لاتسيو كل من، لويس ألبيرتو، وسيناد لوليتش، ودانيلو كاتالدي، في  الدقائق 17 و73 و94، بينما سجل باولو ديبالا هدف يوفنتوس الوحيد، بالدقيقة  45.














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع الفئات السنية بنادي المريخ
لا نقول الا ما يرضي الله 
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
 ((اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،، وعافه واعف عنه،، 
 اللهم ان كان محسناً فزد من حسناته ،، وان كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته ،،  اللهم نقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس ،، اللهم  وسع مرقده مد بصره 
 وقهي فتنة القبر وعذاب النار ))
 الحمد لله على ما اراد اللهâڑ½ï¸ڈ

 المرحوم بإذن الله دكتور محمد ابو كدوك..
 طبيب فريق شباب المريخ السابق..











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس مريخ الفاشر: نطمح لظهور مميز امام الهلال

 اكد محمد ود  الريح نائب رئيس نادي مريخ الفاشر أن فريقه اكمل جاهزيته لتقديم مستوى  مميز في مباراة اليوم امام الهلال مبيناً أنهم يعلمون تماماً صعوبة المهمة  لكنهم في نفس الوقت يثقون في لاعبيهم وفي قدرتهم على تقديم الأفضل امام  الهلال، وذكر ود الريح أن مجلس الإدارة رصد حوافز كبيرة حال حقق الفريق  الفوز في المباراة اليوم أمام الهلال مبديًا احترامه للأزرق مؤكدًا أن  الفوز على الهلال صعب وليس مستحيلًا وهو حق مشروع مؤكدًا أن هدفهم التمثيل  الخارجي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الشرطة القضارف يتلقى دفعة معنوية قبل ملاقاة المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فريق الشرطة القضارف يستعيد مهاجمه قبل النزال المرتقب في الدوري الممتاز الأربعاء القادم أمام المريخ.
تلقى  نادي الشرطة القضارف دفعة كبيرة قبل صدامه المرتقب أمام المريخ الخرطوم في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز الأربعاء المقبل باستعادة مهاجمه طلبة.
وأدّى الشرطة القضارف اليوم”الأثنين” تدريبًا، شارك فيه كلّ اللاعبين، وأشرف عليه المدرب العام زهير محمد عثمان ومحمد زكريا.
و”الثلاثاء”، سيخوض ممثل القضارف الحصة التدريبية الختامية يختتم فيها التحضيرات لمواجهة المريخ.
ويحتل الشرطة القضارف المركز  السادس عشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز برصيد:10â€³ نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يقترب من خطف جوهرة رهيب” كوستي”
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أنظار المريخ صوّبت تجاه مدافع مريخ كوستي الذي ينشط في الدوري الوسيط بعد المستويات المميزة التي قدّمها.
علم”باج  نيوز” أنّ نادي المريخ أرسل خطابًا إلى نادي المريخ كوستي يطلب فيه اللاعب  رامي كاركتلا من أجلّ التعاقد معه في الانتدابات الشتوية المرتقبة.
وقالت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ نادي المريخ كوستي اشترط موافقة مدرب الفريق أحمد السيد لإكمال الاتفاق.
ويجيد اللاعب كاركتلا اللعب في مركزي متوسط الدفاع، والظهير الأيمن، وكان قد برز إبان مشاركته مع المنتخب في ببطولة سيكافا الأخيرة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محمود جبارة السادة مدربًا عامًا لنادي الهلال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مجلس الهلال يجري تعديلات على الجهاز الفني والقطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة.
أصدر  نادي الهلال قرارًا اليوم”الأثنين”عيّن فيه محمود جبارة السادة مدربًا  عامًا للفريق إلى جانب المصري حمادة صدقي وأحمد عبد الفتاح في المرحلة  المقبلة.
وأجرى المجلس تعديلاً على القطاع الرياضي قضى بتعيين العقاد  عبد الغني رئيسًا للقطاع الرياضي، فيما تمّ تعيين خالد النقر مديرًا  للكرة، وعضوية كلاً من هيثم عفيفي ومحمود عبد الكريم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي قمة يخطف نجم التسجيلات ومدفع الامل عطبرة الكومر ويخفيه عن الانظار
 .
 .
 قام  احد اندية القمة  بخطف لاعب الامل عطبرة ومدافعه الفولاذي جدو الكومر  واخفاه عن الانظار وذلك بعد وصول البعثة لمطار الخرطوم قادمه من مدينة  نيالا بعد مواجهة الوادي دوريا وفشلت كل المحاولات للوصول للاعب بعد اغلاق  هاتفه









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زعيم امه الزناظير فاطمه شاش تنفي صدور اي قرارت او تعديلات من قبل مجلس ادارة النادي

 "القناص"








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضع لمساته الختامية للشرطة

 يؤدي فريق كرة القدم بنادي  المريخ مساء اليوم مرانه الختامي لمباراته أمام الشرطة القضارف غداً  الثلاثاء على ملعب الخرطوم، وسيختتم الفريق تحضيراته للمباراة بمران خفيف  وانتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مقفول وينتظر أن تحظى تشكيلة أبوعنجة بدعم جديد  بعودة عدد من اللاعبين بعد أن نفذوا برنامجا خاصا.
 ويأمل أبناء القلعة  الحمراء إنهاء القسم الأول في الصدارة وهو ما سيكون عليه الفريق حال حقق  الفوز في مباراتيه أمام الشرطة بعد غد ومن بعده هلال البلدي على ملعب  شيكان.
 وعلى الرغم من النقص الواضح في  صفوف الفريق والغيابات التي تظهر كل مباراة غير أن المجموعة التي تشارك  صمدت بشكل كبير وحققت انتصارات لافتة وفي توقيت صعب ، وتفوقت المهارة  الفردية والخبرة على الضعف الإداري ليصل الفريق للمركز الأول في انتظار  الظفر بالست نقاط المتبقية
*

----------

